# Emco compact 8, thread cutting gears and parts



## liteace (Dec 15, 2021)

Can someone help me with this please, I think Ive got all the parts apart from the washers and the pin, could someone if you have time check the size of the washers 3 and 15 and also the spacer 7


----------

